# Ghost Whisper and Threshold



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was watching Ghost Whisper and Threshold tonight on CBS. I thought both were pretty good. I was expecting Ghost Whisper to really bomb, but it was really good. I was surprised that was going to be a want-to-be Medium. Not even close. Threshold was ok. I don't think it was as good as Ghost Whisper, but it might be with a little help. And they had Data in it. I miss Enterprise, so I was shocked that he was playing this this show. He was ok. I guess he is a doctor. Different roll.  What did you all think?


----------

